# Box Joint cutting machine YouTube Video



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Some time ago, I saw a video on YouTube, of a box joint machine that either an individual or some company had made, that cut all the box joints at one time. A very, very, simple machine, made of tubular steel. It was painted green, was a very simple looking machine that utilized a pillow block, I believe, with a shaft and multiple dado heads. You placed the wood, one piece at a time into the machine, and then you pulled down on a lever, and all the joints ( for one end) were cut at one time in about 5 seconds..

I did not mark that video, and I have searched every title I can think of to find it again, and I haven't been able to. Does anyone know how to find this video I have gone through pages and pages of box joints, how to's, box joint machine, cutting box joints, and I can't find this one again. I remember in the comments section, a couple of people asked did he build the machine himself, or was it commercial, and there was no reply to the questions. Anyone know how it is listed. I would like to look at it again.

Thanks.

cchoganjr


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Is this the one you are thinking about?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9Sti5hf0Uc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Daddy'sBees (Jul 1, 2010)

Great find Honeyman46408 !!!! Wow, and I've been doing all along with this one: http://www.woodsmithstore.com/boxjoint.html It works, but is slow. There is no need for all of us to pester the man. Cleo, let me know what you find out. I got to have this. It will save soooo much time this winter. And I know you will have a blast with all that cottonwood you recently got.


----------



## txsbman (Oct 4, 2011)

Search for "Haunching Machine" and you'll get a thread discussing this; i don't know how to attach the link!


----------



## ShadowHawk (Apr 17, 2011)

I was wondering what the name of that machine was!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...ng-machines/page2&highlight=Haunching+Machine


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

That's the one. Thanks. I just couldn't find it again.

I have found some information. It looks like a very nice machine, but it is an expensive machine. You would have to make a lot of boxes. You would need to be a large producer/seller to buy it.

cchoganjr


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Howdy Mr. Cheesman, I am disappointed to see that the update to your website has eliminated access to your many interesting video's.


----------



## Daddy'sBees (Jul 1, 2010)

Did anyone get a REAL and current price for the unit?


----------

